# Inheritance Tax



## Kaia (Jan 16, 2012)

I have inherited a sum of money in the US that will be subject to a hefty German inheritance tax. I was told that there would be no US taxes levied on it. There's probably nothing I can do to reduce the German taxes, but can I use the German inheritance taxes to reduce portions of future US tax bills?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Kaia said:


> I have inherited a sum of money in the US that will be subject to a hefty German inheritance tax. I was told that there would be no US taxes levied on it. There's probably nothing I can do to reduce the German taxes, but can I use the German inheritance taxes to reduce portions of future US tax bills?


Assuming those future US tax bills involve income taxes, then no, you can't offset a US income tax bill with payment of any other sort of tax to a foreign (to the US) government.


----------

